# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Hebel block shed

## richmurphy77

Is there any particular reason why people don't use hebel for sheds?  I've just been down to Bunnings to cost materials for a timber shed and don't think I'll see much change from $800. 
The local Hebel supplier reckons I'll get away with 75mm blocks and with the adhesive + damp course I'd be looking at $750 (delivered). 
I'm not particularly experienced with timber frames or blocks.  My shed will be quite small (1800 x 2200) so I'll be able to take my time and get it right without it dragging on for a month.  All things being equal, which they appear to be, I'd rather have a solid Hebel wall. 
Am I missing something obvious here?

----------


## Belair_Boy

G'day Richmurphy, welcome to the forums. 
Have you taken into account the cost of rendering the Hebel as opposed to painting the timber shed?
Hebel will give you good insulation though and to get the same R-value with the timber shed you would have to factor in the cost off additional insulation. 
Sounds like a good opportunity for a Go to Whoa. 
Good luck with whatever construction method you choose.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

There are plenty of homes made from Hebel stone blocks, popular for it's thermal properties and sound proofing qualities. 
However, I think being only 75 mm wide would not be near the performance of the blocks used for domestic buildings. 
The outside render will protect the hebel, but you need to take care on the inside, hebel is very soft and extremely brittle, so a simple task like putting up a shelf can be project on it's own. 
The unprotected inside will mark very easily, just a light bump with the mower every time you roll in will remove a small amount of material every time you park it. 
It will never rot but go very mouldy because it's very porous and sucks up water like a sponge. I always think of it as being like an aero chocolate bar, break it and it's full of air filled bubbles. 
I used to use a lot of hebel for shower hobs, but they have been replaced with alloy angles these days. 
I would happily live in hebel stone house (they can be cyclone rated) but a thin walled shed would need a bit more research. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## Shedblog.com.au

I used to erect steel frames and trusses to which many hebel panels were attached. I would expect that at 75mm, blocks would need to be tied to a frame, like a brick veneer wall is tied to a Frame.

----------

